# Wo liegen die unterschiede bei Notebook Ram?



## Der O (25. November 2005)

Hallo,

möchte den Ram in meinem Notebook aufrüsten.

Frage:

Wie kann ich rausfinden, welchen Ram ich genau habe?
Auf den Riegeln steht nur "DDR".

Kann ich, wenn ich DDR-Ram habe auch DDR2 Ram einbauen?

Gibt es zwischen DDR und DDR2 Riegeln Unterschiede, so dass es evtl nicht passen könnte?

laut Netz gibt es Notebook Ram nur mit 144 oder 200 pin. Stimmt das so?

Noch was:

Mein Kumpel hat auch ein (neueres) Fujitsu Notebook. Ich wollte seinen alten Speicher (DDR2) übernehmen, hat aber nicht gepasst, weil der "Schlitz" im Ram bei mir ca 0.5mm wo anders lag... Scheinbar gibts doch Unterschiede.

Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand etwas Aufklärung verschaffen könnte. Sonst gibts nen Fehlkauf!

Schönen Abend


----------



## hpvw (25. November 2005)

Am besten schaust Du im Handbuch oder auf der Webseite des Herstellers nach.
Meist können die Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Der O (25. November 2005)

Nun ja, das hab ich versucht.

Leider kann ich auf der Homepage von Fujitsu Siemens keine Infos zum verwendeten Ram in meinem Amilo Pro V2000 finden!

Edit: Hab folgendes gefunden:
Speicher für Amilo Pro V2000 

Warum machen die um die genauen Daten so ein Geheimnis?

was mich auch wundert:

Nicht mal das BIOS nennt mir den Namen des Herstellers der Festplatte! Was wird da verbaut?

Evtl. kann mir noch jemand zur Ram Problematik genaueres Mitteilen.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## Dr Dau (26. November 2005)

Hallo!

Aida32 bzw. der Nachfolger Everest Home bringen eigentlich immer nützliche Infos über die verbaute Hardware.

Hast Du eine CD zum Notebook?
Da soll angeblich ein Ausführliches Handbuch mit drauf sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Der O hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht mal das BIOS nennt mir den Namen des Herstellers der Festplatte! Was wird da verbaut?



die könnstest Du ja mal kurz ausbauen (mein Lappi hatte da so ein schnell wechsel-Festplatte, wo mann dann das Typenschild baim Ausbau sah). vohrher gucken ob da nicht ein Sigel draufklebet- u.U. Garantieverlust!
analog für RAM. 

In meinem Handbuch standen übrigens auch die Typen nicht drinn. 
Eigendlich sollte (unter WindowsXP) im Gerätemanager was zu erfahren sein (bei mir jedenfalls wird die Bezeichnung der Festplatte angezeigt.)

Ein Gruß


----------

